# Does Goyard make a mini trunk coffret?



## monogram_boy

I'm in the market for a small trunk (similar like the LV coffret 24 pictured below).  I was wondering if anyone here know whether or not Goyard makes such a piece (not special order).  I know we can special order anything from Goyard - but that will cost a fortune!    








This is a special mini trunk made to house a limited edition Taj coin...SOOOO beautiful!


----------



## r15324

I believe I have seen some, train cases as well


----------



## monogram_boy

r15324 said:


> I believe I have seen some, train cases as well



I'm contacting Goyard this week. I hope they do have one!  I don't want to have to "settle" for a Louis Vuitton.  

I've seen the train cases and they are nice too. But I'm looking for something I can put on my dresser to house my watch, cufflinks, ring, etc. in.


----------



## serene

monogram_boy said:


> I'm contacting Goyard this week. I hope they do have one!  I don't want to have to "settle" for a Louis Vuitton.
> 
> I've seen the train cases and they are nice too. But I'm looking for something I can put on my dresser to house my watch, cufflinks, ring, etc. in.



oh I want to know how much would one cost! I've been thinking about buying LV's size 20 as jewellery box, but still feel like the monogram isn't my thing.. goyard's would be perfect  please share the price when you hear it!


----------



## serene

Ok I'm not the most patient person in the world so I already emailed to one of Paris' boutiques  will share what they'll reply


----------



## monogram_boy

serene said:


> Ok I'm not the most patient person in the world so I already emailed to one of Paris' boutiques  will share what they'll reply



I just emailed Goyard and they have TWO models in a mini trunk. They sent me quick diagrams of the  'Malle 352" which is a mini version of the Palace trunk and a "Coffret Paris" which is a small square jewelry box.  Both are $2850 euros (around $4100 USD). 













I am a guy, so I am leaning towards the malle 352. 

I am thinking black/black with silver hardware. But the black/tan with brass hardware is also REALLY nice especially with the wood slats!    What do you guys think?


----------



## serene

hmm.. very nice. I think I'm more into the coffret paris. And I like its compartments.. but the price 2850  I was prepared to pay 2000, but then again.. +850 isn't much for a item what I will keep a very long time.
This is torture  need to think this for awhile


----------



## Longchamp

Love these.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## [vogue]

Have you tried some vintage ones from Artcurial? I actually just won one today from the auction and am delighted! 

Check this out: http://www.artcurial.com/en/asp/fullCatalogue.asp?salelot=2035+++++278+&refno=10299580


----------



## serene

I got a reply from Goyard, and apparently they have a third case for jewellery! Vendôme Joaillerie case and it's 2520 .


----------



## Mediana

monogram_boy said:


> I'm contacting Goyard this week. I hope they do have one!  I don't want to have to "settle" for a Louis Vuitton.
> 
> I've seen the train cases and they are nice too. But I'm looking for something I can put on my dresser to house my watch, cufflinks, ring, etc. in.



How did things go. Did you get one?


----------



## vinotastic

Bumping this up.  Does anyone have a mini trunk they use for jewelry/small item storage?


----------



## guyard

vinotastic said:


> Bumping this up.  Does anyone have a mini trunk they use for jewelry/small item storage?


Yes I do


----------

